# now thats gravid



## marty (May 30, 2005)

this pic is 3 days b4 she was due


----------



## diamond_python (May 30, 2005)

Has she laid yet?


----------



## hugsta (May 30, 2005)

Certainly a fat red tail boa, do you know how many she gave birth to??


----------



## pugsly (May 30, 2005)

saw this as well. She did but 3/4 or something of the eggs were slugs as the male was half the size and wasn't cooled properly or something like that


----------



## marty (May 30, 2005)

not sure of the results i,m still waiting on the info


----------



## hugsta (May 30, 2005)

> saw this as well. She did but 3/4 or something of the eggs were slugs as the male was half the size and wasn't cooled properly or something like that



Correct me if I am wrong, but that is a red tailed boa!! If it is, they are live bearing as it is a boa. So she would not of layed eggs.


----------



## marty (May 30, 2005)

thats correct


----------



## africancichlidau (May 30, 2005)

Well picked up Huggy


----------



## pugsly (May 30, 2005)

ok so then they were dead.. I'm sure i read the same place he got the pic from i have seen it b4.


----------



## hugsta (May 30, 2005)

> ok so then they were dead..


LMAO


----------



## pugsly (May 30, 2005)

give me a break here!! 

seriously though i am 100% i read that the male didnt get the job done.. so if any1 finds it (im lookin now!) correct me if im wrong!!)


----------



## hugsta (May 30, 2005)

> give me a break here!!
> 
> seriously though i am 100% i read that the male didnt get the job done.. so if any1 finds it (im lookin now!) correct me if im wrong!!)



I wasn't having a go at you pugsly. I just thought it was funny the way you said they were all dead. LOL


----------



## pugsly (May 30, 2005)

i know mate its all good. I cant find the damn thing anywhere..


----------



## hugsta (May 30, 2005)

Keep looking, would be interesting to see how many babies it had.


----------



## pugsly (May 30, 2005)

Come on marty where did ya find it!


----------



## pugsly (May 30, 2005)

http://www.redtailboas.com/general_care/general_care.html

Boa Constrictors are Ovoviviparous, or "Live-Bearing" Snakes. Baby boas are born live. This is in contrast to the majority of all other snakes, which are egg laying. This aspect of husbandry requires even greater care while a female boa is gravid or pregnant. We must ensure proper husbandry during this stressful time for the female.

Unfertilized ova will result in an orange, sweet potato looking "slug". Some slugs are often common during the boa constrictor parturition (birthing process).

new i was right!


----------



## NCHERPS (May 30, 2005)

Boa's do produce slugs like python's, maybe that's what confused you pugsly?  LOL!


----------



## pugsly (May 30, 2005)

maybe...


----------



## craig.a.c (May 30, 2005)

The site it was on is www.moreliapythons.com Most of the site is about the morelia species as the name suggests. The is sections about other snakes aswell.


----------



## pugsly (May 30, 2005)

http://www.moreliapythons.com/forum/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5699

thanks craig knew it wasnt all in my head! only 4 babies out of the big muther!


----------



## The Rock (May 31, 2005)

gravid blackhead


----------



## Kenshin (May 31, 2005)

hey rob is that a queensland locale bhp? or is she just darker then usual cuzz shes gravid?


----------



## Retic (May 31, 2005)

It's a Hog Island Boa (Honduran) not a Red Tailed Boa.


----------



## The Rock (May 31, 2005)

Kenshin,- Yeah QLD, she was on pre-lay shed when pic taken, real bad pic as well. Shes normally a lot ligther than most NT bhs Ive seen with intense red bands. The only black on her,(excuding her head, Is a perfect spot on the top of each band. You can see them in pic but like I said its a crapy pic. To tell you the truth probally some of the uglyest bhs ive seen have come from the NT and some of the nicest from QLD. But youll get both from both states.
Rob


----------



## NCHERPS (May 31, 2005)

I remember getting some of the first Hog island boa's that came into the country(UK), it was the biggest thing to hit the market in a long time.
They are quite a unique looking snake compared to most locaities of boa's.
Brings back memories, seeing that picture! LOL!


----------



## Retic (May 31, 2005)

Yeah they are a good looking snake. I like all boas and especially true Red Tailed Boas, there used to be lots of boas sold as red tails that quite obviously weren't.


----------

